# Pro Staff Needed



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Nick. Email Sent.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Nick, email sent


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Nick, Email Sent !!


----------



## d-dub66 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Nick...Email sent


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Nick, I just sent out an email to you.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

pm sent..


----------



## Flat Line (Oct 2, 2009)

email sent


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

email sent


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Email sent


----------



## beararcher16232 (Aug 14, 2010)

email sent


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone, I think I have gotten back to ALL of you at this point. If I have not I apoligize and please get back with me.


----------



## kg4cpj (Jul 29, 2004)

Sent you an email!!!


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Sent you another email nick when you have time get back to me. Thanks!


----------



## monsterbuck780 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nick sent you an email


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

Email sent, hope to hear from you soon


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

E-Mail sent


----------



## flatline_shoote (Aug 31, 2010)

E mail Sent, Thanks


----------



## BRETT8133 (Jul 23, 2006)

*prostaff*

email sent thank you look foward to hearing from you


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks all, still have spots open!


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

BIGNICK said:


> Thanks all, still have spots open!



Wow Nick,

That was fast! Thanks for bringing me onboard. Looking forward to working with you and promoting the log6!


----------



## Slade233 (Aug 3, 2009)

email sent...


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Email sent ..Thanks Nick..


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for a great guy


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

We are doing our best to get a great staff put together. Please email me as I am not always on AT, I wish I could be just not possible. Thanks again


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I spoke with Nick yesterday and you won't find a nicer guy. Back up for a great company and guy :thumbs_up


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Email sent, what an innovative product!


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey Nick,

I just tossed you an email.. definitely interested in joining the pro-staff.


----------



## Bowtech0118 (Jun 18, 2008)

sweet email sent


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

email sent ...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

tried to send a email , the site wont submit my message . i will send you a p.m.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for a great guy


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

putting it to the top


----------



## firedude601 (Dec 10, 2008)

email sent . Thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up for a great guy and product


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up guys Nick is a great guy and knows his stuff. Lets put together a good pro staff for him


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for a great company and guy :thumbs_up


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey Nick,

Shot you an email back this AM, give me a ring when you get a free moment.
:darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Email sent....thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for an awesome guy


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

Bump for a great company!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Back up.

Nick I still have not heard back.

Best of luck,

Karbon


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

Karbon said:


> Back up.
> 
> Nick I still have not heard back.
> 
> ...



Don't worry, you'll hear from him.. Nick is running around crazy right now so it takes him a bit to respond... no worries though, he will get you taken care of! :thumbs_up


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Cant wait to use this product.....Thanks Nick.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Nick and look forward to working with you!!!


----------



## pappasmerf86 (Sep 29, 2008)

nick email sent.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the opportunity. Looking forward to the upcoming season!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

keeping it at the top...


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

If I have missed you, please get with me as I think I am caught up! Thanks for all your help and I am looking forward to this. We still are looking for members in the Northeast, Midwest, and Southeast. If you are not in one of these zones please get with me as there may be more opportunities.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## flatline_shoote (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Nick nice talking to you today. It will be my pleasure to work with you this up coming year. Thanks Back up for ya


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for a great guy!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> Back up for a great guy!


x 2


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

TTT for Nick


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets keep this in view


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Great deal and an even better product to be getting in with!!!


----------



## Greenhorn67 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sent an email.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for a great guy!


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Units are shipping! Keep those resumes coming. Want to also let everyone know we have some great co op opertunities with Victory arrows and Athans bows!!!! Does not get any better than this..

Thanks Nick


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

BIGNICK said:


> Units are shipping! Keep those resumes coming. Want to also let everyone know we have some great co op opertunities with Victory arrows and Athans bows!!!! Does not get any better than this..
> 
> Thanks Nick


Fantastic news! TTT for Nick! Great company and a great guy!


----------



## madcityzig (Jul 2, 2010)

email sent. Thanks.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up for nick great guy great product..


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRkh-gV35Fk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up :thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey gang I got my Eco3 Log6 in the mail today!!! Easy setup....just drilled a whole in the back of my Tough box and threw my clothes, HSS, Boots and odd gear in there, attached the tubes and turned it on.........Well I went into the garage about 45 minutes later and I could tell it was working......

The Log6 has a slight Ozone smell that goes away quickly but it was a faint smell that I knew was a good sign because it covered the whole garage and there was a slight smell from some deer meat that was in the garbage overnight that I forgot to take out till this afternoon and that smell was completely gone as well!!!!!

I can't wait to test it out in a few days......90's today plus its the Full (Hunters) moon and I hate hunting this early on full moons......

Thanks Nick and Eco3!!!!

Brian


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Also got mine today. Scent control doesn't get any easier than this!


----------



## Hindustan Hick (Jul 29, 2010)

email sent.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

E-mail sent.

David


----------



## jsmolde1 (Jun 19, 2010)

Email Sent! Looking forward to hearing back from you!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up for a great guy and an awesome unit.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

For everyone on board, sorry if your shirt and or hat got put on back order. My fault, more on the way. Thanks for spreading the word, and all your hard work. 
Nick


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

No Problem......BTW I don't remember if I gave you my shirt size.....2XL........


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Got my first deer for the season down and I have to give some credit to the Log6. I hunted 2 days in 90+ degree temps without an opportunity to wash my outerwear but I was able to hook up my Log6 and let it run between hunts and had deer downwind within 5 yards who never knew I was there.


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Highball congrats!


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

BIGNICK said:


> Highball congrats!


Hey Nick,

Happen to see my email from last evening?


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

I did not please resend!


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Make sure to check our free product giveaway! Have to be on staff to win.


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

BIGNICK said:


> I did not please resend!


Hey Nick,

Resent it to ya... Thanks!


----------



## Bow_Huntr (Jul 30, 2010)

message sent
thanks


----------



## mud_duck (Jul 21, 2008)

email sent thanks for the opprotunity and the great product.:bump:


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

E-mail sent to the address provided on page 1 of this thread. Thank you for this great opportunity and I look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks,
Matt Griffin


----------



## hoyt108 (Aug 31, 2006)

email sent....looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

same here, e mail sent and greatly awaiting to hear back. thanks for the oportunity.


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Shirts are in and will start to ship out tomorrow!


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

BIGNICK said:


> Shirts are in and will start to ship out tomorrow!


The shirt and hat will be a nice little bonus. I can't wait for the unit to get here.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Email sent.


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

email sent. hope i'm not to late?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

PM sent hope not to late


----------



## W.IL.BowHunter (Jul 10, 2010)

email sent !


----------



## cold1984 (Oct 7, 2009)

e-mail sent


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up for a great product.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

BIGNICK said:


> Shirts are in and will start to ship out tomorrow!


sweetness. got some elk to kill on video next week. cant wait for the second unit. thanks a million Nick and bump for a GREAT product.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Nick!!! Do you have a 2XL.....the regular XL will work till I wash it....lol

Hat looks awsome!!! Thanks again


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

Agreed, I definitely like the hat and th product works as described! TTT


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

bcbow1971 said:


> Thanks Nick!!! Do you have a 2XL.....the regular XL will work till I wash it....lol
> 
> Hat looks awsome!!! Thanks again


Nice! I got the black hat/white T combo. Always nice to open the mailbox and find goodies inside!


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

My hat and shirt came today as well. Then this doe came a little closer than she should have. 7 yards from the ground blind ! I wanted this doe bad. She busted me 2 weeks ago in a different set up. Tonight 7 yards down wind. The log6 works !


----------



## IndianaDeerHntr (Jan 16, 2010)

Email Sent


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

hopefully my hat and shirts come today or tommorrow at the latest. going an a big elk hunt. i know they had a train derail in arizona and said it may screw up ups and shipping, really hoping it gets here before i leave lol. thanks nick.


----------



## Jovack (Jun 7, 2009)

Email sent a few days ago... No reply yet.

--Rod


----------



## tobin01 (Feb 23, 2007)

Back to the top for an awesome product!!!


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Love the pictures, still have a few spots left! Keep up the good work staffers and good luck!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Nick email sent!


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

Sent a message through the website and will send it to the email addy also.

Thanks


----------



## Cannonball08 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice talking to you today Nick, 

Thanks,
Chad Annon
Grafton, WV


----------



## IndianaDeerHntr (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the call today Nick!


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

Email sent!


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone, with our dealer list growing quickly we have opened up more staff positions! PLEASE email with your contact info and lets see if you have what it takes to be on the LOG6 Team!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

lets move it up guys


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## howchrh (Feb 19, 2009)

email sent


----------



## joeorr213 (Oct 27, 2009)

Application sent through the website, that's where the email link directed me


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## chewdawg (Mar 27, 2009)

Email sent look foreard to hearing from you


----------



## joeorr213 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## tobin01 (Feb 23, 2007)

Back UP!


----------



## Cannonball08 (Sep 11, 2006)

Should be receiving mine in the mail any day!


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Back up for a awesome product... Thanks Nick and Tony for the help...


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks to all of you as well!


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

email sent


----------



## Cannonball08 (Sep 11, 2006)

Recieved my Log 6 today, feedback to come!


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Can't wait to hear it!!!


----------



## wildhorseracer3 (Jan 13, 2010)

did you get my e mail


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

I put mine to the test this past weekend. Honestly had deer walk directly behind me and not wind me with the wind blowing in my face. This is one product that does work! Anyone in doubt take my word the Log6 system works wehn combined with scent spray and I was wearing scent blocker clothing. IMO, any product that can pull this off gets my approval. Try it guys it really works. Thanks Nick!


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Love it
Thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## mbw (Oct 11, 2010)

email sent to ya Nick


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

I hunt from the ground in archery season and had a doe up wind from me 11 yards and had no idea that I was there. Great product!!!!!


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

email sent


----------



## Bill493 (Oct 15, 2010)

email sent


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Took this 9pt Friday morning. Log6'ed my clothes which had to help, he came in down wind. Great product, glad to be part of the staff.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Me too I took this buck coming from downwind and Log6 allowed me to put a quick 10 yard shot on him.........Thanks Nick and Eco3!!!!


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice deer guys! Now if I could just get to the woods!


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Sweet bucks guys.. Way to go.. I cant say enough about my log6...


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Just an FYI for everyone. I started using the Log 6 this year. This past weekend i shot an Ohio 10 point at 12 yrds from the ground. Pics will be coming soon. Love my log 6. Thanks Nick!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Just back from a 6 day hunt where we had no access to laundry. The Log6 was just the ticket for my and my cameraman to be able to have fresh clothes each day. "Logging" our clothes is quickly becoming part of our normal routine each day hunting!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*First Ohio Whitetail*

Shot this 10 point from the ground at 12 yards. Log 6 is the cats ass!!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

bigdogarcher said:


> Shot this 10 point from the ground at 12 yards. Log 6 is the cats ass!!!!!
> View attachment 933576


Good Job BigDog......And I agree with you 100% as my buck was down wind as well as a ton of deer this year thanks to the Log6!!!!! Thanks Nick and Eco3!!!!


----------



## jmlandess (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome company and product


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats guys, We are looking for a few more guys! If youn guys bhave family or friends interested shoot us an email.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

BIGNICK said:


> Congrats guys, We are looking for a few more guys! If youn guys bhave family or friends interested shoot us an email.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nick


Will do brother!!!


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Just back from a 6 day hunt where we had no access to laundry. The Log6 was just the ticket for my and my cameraman to be able to have fresh clothes each day. "Logging" our clothes is quickly becoming part of our normal routine each day hunting!


It does make things alot easier....great product


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

BIGNICK said:


> Congrats guys, We are looking for a few more guys! If youn guys bhave family or friends interested shoot us an email.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nick


Nick

I got a Guy Treeman from South Carolina who would be a great addition to the Log6 family!!

Kim


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Nick
> 
> I got a Guy Treeman from South Carolina who would be a great addition to the Log6 family!!
> 
> Kim


Thanks Kimmie i recieved the product yesterday.
I sent nick an email,


----------



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

E-mail has been sent. Thanks Nick.


BIGNICK said:


> Eco3 Outdoors maker of the Log 6 Is in need of staff members ASAP. Hi all, we are growing quick and need your help. If you are interested in learning more please email me @ [email protected]


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

To Nick and Tony and all the Log6 crew have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Merry Christmas Nick and the family....you too Tony.


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

Sent email and faxing resume. Good Luck....


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## tobin01 (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump! for a great product.


----------

